# M'jadrah (Rice and Lentils) recipe



## SimpleCook (May 1, 2008)

Tasty and healthy recipe from the middle east:

1 cup brown lentils (washed)
  2 cups rice
  Fried onion
  2 cloves garlic
  1 tablespoon cumin
  ¼ tablespoon turmeric
  Salt


  1.Put lentils in pot, cover with water - until lentils level plus 1 cup. Add cumin, turmeric and garlic, let it boil, and cook on low flame until lentils are soft. Add boiled water upon need. Add salt towards the end.
  2.Add the rice (washed), 3 cups of hot water, half of the fried onion, add salt if needed, and cook until water almost disappear and the rice is a bit soft.
  3.Remove from the flame, add the remaining fried onion, and put in oven for 1 hour in 210 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------

